# Zombie Makeup using basic makeup kit



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

So I bought one of those basic makeup kits from the sooper market.

Anyone have instructions or a tutorial on how to apply it?

Ive searched the forum and found lots of latex and add ons and pussing bites...but I need just a basic set up.

ill be distressing one of my old business suits and just need face, hair and hands done. 

Thanks!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

A friend just sent me this.... 




Perfect for what I need. Very well done if you ask me.

if you have others...please share.
Also, do you have any tips on distressing clothes?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

For distressing clothes, try coarse sandpaper or a wire brush. Steel wool might work as well. Throw the outfit out into the yard and ask the neighborhood kids to jump all over it


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Throw the outfit out into the yard and ask the neighborhood kids to jump all over it


They would probably prefer if I were in it at the time....I like it.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

I posted a video on YouTube on how I distress. Clothes with a belt sander. I can't get the link with my phone.


----------



## JAK719 (Oct 20, 2012)

I was a zombie a few years back and used this tutorial...
www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dW0A4rnnYk


----------

